# Ford 19-528 loader



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what model a Ford 19-528 loader is and if it will mount easily to a Ford 2600 ag tractor?
Thanks.
Jim


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

A 19-528 model loader is a Ford 730 series loader. Attached is a photo of a 730 loader mounted on a 2600 tractor. Photo compliments of tractorhouse.com


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If the loader you are looking at came off a Ford 2000, 3000, 2600, 3600 it should be a direct fit on your 2600.

Attached below are photos from the internet compliments of *Greg Wolodkin* regarding front & rear mounts for a 730 loader modified to fit on a Ford 4000 tractor. I thought these photos would make you more comfortable with mounting the loader.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks very much, Harvey. That was very helpful. I have another question for you if you don't mind. I'm also looking at a Ford 735 loader (19-638) for $400, which is less than 1/4 the price of the only 730 I can find. It looks exactly the same, but with no front end on the frame. Am I correct in thinking that it is the same loader except that it came of an industrial tractor instead of an ag tractor? If so, what kind of work would it be to fabricate something so it can mount in the front of my ag tractor? Is that even possible to do? If so is this a better way for me to go than paying 3 times more for the 730?
Thanks very much.
Jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The attached photo illustrates one approach to mounting the 735 frame. Extend the side beams out in front of the grille (give yourself a little room to get the grille off if possible) and weld a rigid crossmember. The uprights attach to the same place on lower bolster. Note also the pump mount. 

The bashed in nose piece on the tractor illustrates why you need some protection up front.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Jim,

As you can see, that cage up front is a convenient feature. It also provides a base for the hydraulic pump. But, as illustrated above, it is not all that difficult to modify a 735 frame to fit your 2600.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you both. This is exactly the info I needed.
Jim


----------

